# Supply Buying Sites Question :)



## LolaFalana (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone know which sites do deliveries you don't have to sign for? I've watched a YouTube video of a Bramble Berry review and the lady mentioned how she signed for her packages. I work and am out of the house for a nearly 12 hrs each day (7-6:45). The site I use for most of everything is amazon but I'm not sure if it a reliable site for products.

If anyone knows of companies that leave the package at your door that would be great


----------



## lpstephy85 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have bought from Natures Garden, Bramble Berry, and Wholesale Supplies and have never had to sign for them.


----------



## kaliquen (Mar 12, 2014)

In addition to lstephy85 I'll add essential depot, bulk apothecary, and liberty natural.  (of course it may depend on the $$ spent as to whether you have to sign)


----------



## Dennis (Mar 12, 2014)

Soapers Choice, Peak.  Never had to sign.
If you're unsure just slip an email to the supplier you wish to order from and ask if it is required, just done on request or at a certain dollar amount.


----------



## LolaFalana (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you so much guys. I will check out all of the sites mentioned. Now that you mention dollar amount, that could be the reason the woman in the video had to sign. It was a large haul.


----------



## tinytreats (Mar 13, 2014)

I know with UPS, I have requested to not have to sign for packages. And I'm pretty sure is has to do with the dollar amount of the package. Before you place your order, contact the shipping courier and ask.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Mar 13, 2014)

The things I got from Etsy you had to sign for. I lost one package that got sent back, they wanted me to pay a shipping fee again which I did not do. It was soap molds from China. Never actually got them.


----------



## LolaFalana (Mar 13, 2014)

I've ordered a few times off etsy and never had to sign. Were you ordering a lot from that company? That sucks that you had to go through all of that for a package you never received. I'm sorry. 

I know now to contact the website to find out all of their rules. I would hate to not get a package.


----------



## kikajess (Mar 13, 2014)

When I worked in an office, I always had my packages delivered to me at work. That's because I lived in a neighborhood where packages would get stolen off my porch. :/


----------



## Susie (Mar 13, 2014)

It has more to do with who delivers the package.  We never have to sign for anything that comes UPS or USPS.  Have to sign every last time for FedEx.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 13, 2014)

If a shipment is sent insured or is sent by a faster method than standard shipping, then, yes, a signature is the norm. A signature required option is also sometimes added for a package shipped by standard shipping if the contents are of high value. 

Don't fault the supplier for this -- signature acceptance is there for the protection of both parties for time sensitive or valuable shipments. Many people don't like high-dollar packages to be delivered without someone to receive them. And if a shipment is left on the porch, it can be stolen or rained on or chewed by the dog. That doesn't make customers too happy either. And who gets to make things right when shipments go missing or get damaged or just plain overlooked? In my experience, that's generally the supplier.

I once felt obligated to ship a replacement order by next-day air to someone who called to complain her order hadn't arrived. She later found the original shipment on the porch where it had just plain been overlooked. Another customer accused me of not shipping her order, but later told me she never bothers to look at those little notices from the post office that tell her she has a package to pick up. 

This past holiday season, a woman ragged on me at length about the inconvenience of having to go to the PO and wait in line to pick up and sign for an Express Mail package. She'd placed an order at the last minute and Express was the only way the order was going to get to her on time. When she finally paused for breath, I calmly offered to refund her ENTIRE order cost including shipping -- and, yes, she could keep the order too. She then had the balls to accuse me of being "overly touchy", told me I was incompetent to be in business because I was not able to handle "constructive criticism", and launched into yet another rendition of her grievances. <sigh> Just can't win sometimes.

So, yeah, if you don't mind your insured or express-delivery package being left without signature, be sure to let the suppler know. They most likely will accommodate your wishes. But don't expect them to read your mind on this matter.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 13, 2014)

I have never had to sign for Brambleberry, Soaper's Choice or WSP.

I haven't had to mail-order lye, though I'm getting to that point. If I order from Lye Depot, will I need to sign?


----------



## Alvacado (Mar 24, 2014)

I love UPS and USPS because they don't need me to sign for anything.


----------

